

Ask HN: Is anyone hiring Junior Developers? - nava

Hey!<p>I am a (relatively new) self-taught developer.   I’m looking for an internship/junior programming position in Los Angeles or San Francisco area. If anyone has or knows of such a position I would love to meet/chat.  I currently live in Los Angeles, but I’ll be in San Francisco for Startup School (weekend of October 19th) .<p>I’m fairly proficient in Python, Javascript, HTML, &#38; CSS.  I learn quickly, I‘m a hard worker and more importantly a good person.<p>Something I’ve built that I’m proud of is Nava.io/news .<p>It aggregates your twitter feed links and ranks them.  It is built on top of Flask, SQALchemy, Postrgress and Heroku.  You can check out the code at github.com/fnava621/Nava-<p>You can see some more of my code at github.com/fnava621 .<p>Also, feel free to email me (fnava621@gmail.com) if you’ll be at startup school, I would love to meet up.<p>Thanks!<p>Fernando
======
dmor
Yes, we are hiring junior developers at Referly - drop me a note
danielle@refer.ly and let's chat

